# extreme Okeetee corn snake



## CRIKEY1 (Oct 21, 2012)

This is my 2 year old female extreme Okeetee corn snake named Kidani. She's 3.5 feet of gorgeous. :lol:
Thanks for looking!


----------



## dannydee (Oct 21, 2012)

She looks good. What makes it an extreme? Also, what kind of enclosure is that? Looks pretty good.


----------



## CRIKEY1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cheers dannydee! Originally Okeetees were a locality line from the Okeetee hunt club in South Carolina. Famous for the black borders around the reddish saddles. Then in the 1980's Lee Abbott started to selectively breeding the ones with the thickest black borders, known as Abbott's Okeetees. Today, a few well known breeders are competing with Lee. So at this time, they are called "Extreme" if Lee didn't breed them. For a normal, they are very popular. One of the things I love about my girl, is that her saddles wrap around like bands. The enclosure is a 36 inch  Neodesha. It's plastic with a sliding glass front.


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 21, 2012)

Very pretty

But keep it away from here. 

- - - Updated - - -

Because the internet is stupid, I should clarify, I meant "here" as in Australia, not "here" as in APS.


----------



## dannydee (Oct 21, 2012)

CRIKEY1 said:


> Cheers dannydee! Originally Okeetees were a locality line from the Okeetee hunt club in South Carolina. Famous for the black borders around the reddish saddles. Then in the 1980's Lee Abbott started to selectively breeding the ones with the thickest black borders, known as Abbott's Okeetees. Today, a few well known breeders are competing with Lee. So at this time, they are called "Extreme" if Lee didn't breed them. For a normal, they are very popular. One of the things I love about my girl, is that her saddles wrap around like bands. The enclosure is a 36 inch  Neodesha. It's plastic with a sliding glass front.



The Okeetees are definitely the best looking corns going in my opinion. I used to have a few myself a good few years ago. I would still have them, had I not went overseas. This is the first I've heard about the extremes. Thanks for explaining for me.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow the colors really pop on her,
Very impressive


----------



## CRIKEY1 (Oct 21, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Very pretty
> 
> But keep it away from here.
> 
> ...


Have corns been a problem in Australia?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 21, 2012)

CRIKEY1 said:


> Have corns been a problem in Australia?



It's just people have them illegally in Australia and let them go when it reaches full length or they cant be bothered with it anymore. So they are a problem but not there fault if you get what I mean?


----------



## shabbyy (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice looking 

Oh and I can see Spongebob and Patrick enjoying it in the substrate


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice looking Corn Crikey


----------



## Womagaunt (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, Just Wow terrific looking snake would love to own one!


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 21, 2012)

lovely snake mate!


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 21, 2012)

CRIKEYS that's a cracker. Do they handle and behave somewhat like your childreni??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice snake matey. Those are really vibrant colors.


----------



## CRIKEY1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sabohan said:


> Very nice looking
> 
> Oh and I can see Spongebob and Patrick enjoying it in the substrate


Sabohan - LOL! 


justdragons said:


> CRIKEYS that's a cracker. Do they handle and behave somewhat like your childreni??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


justdragons - Being called a cracker in the states means something else. LOL! Thanks I think.  She's chill & puppy dog tame. Great with my kids. She never turns down a meal. As far as my childreni, I chose a childreni because I heard they were like that too. I've only had him for almost a month. So far so good.

- - - Updated - - -



BlackHeaded92 said:


> It's just people have them illegally in Australia and let them go when it reaches full length or they cant be bothered with it anymore. So they are a problem but not there fault if you get what I mean?


BlackHeaded92- That reminds me of our python problem in Florida. It's not the snake's fault. 


dannydee said:


> The Okeetees are definitely the best looking corns going in my opinion. I used to have a few myself a good few years ago. I would still have them, had I not went overseas. This is the first I've heard about the extremes. Thanks for explaining for me.


dannydee - I agree. Out of all the cool designer morphs these days, Okeetees are my favorite. Can you have them in the UK?


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 21, 2012)

looks awesome CRIKEY1! Colours look that vibrant it looks like a gloss painted toy lol


----------



## dannydee (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey CRIKEY1,

Yeah we can have them in the UK, they're very popular. It's all morphs now, which I am not so keen on. Some of them look ok, but I'm a purest at heart.


----------



## Variety (Oct 22, 2012)

As expected, clicking on this post made me so frustrated that i cant have it lol. Australian snakes are beautiful but its only natural to want the extreme morphs that the states are blessed with.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol whoops. Kind of reminds me of a thread where crocdoc said he won't wear thongs around his Lacey anymore cause he doesn't want to lose a toe and a American piped up and said if I was wearing a thong around my Lacey I'd be more worried about losing something else lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

